# IVF embryos to get 'genetic MoT'



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi everyone,

thought i'd post this -

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20081024/tuk-ivf-embryos-to-get-genetic-mot-dba1618.html

caz x
/links


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I saw this on GMTV

I'm not so sure about making designer babies in as much as determining eye colour etc but for health reasons - great!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hmmmm - like the idea but £1500 is only worthwhile if you 'know' there is a reasonable possibility of a problem. Haveing read a bit more about PDG and what it really means I'm not convinced about it yet.....

Plus it won't guarentee a healthy child - just an embryo free of a certain list of conditions.


----------

